# CO State Fair



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

We re getting loaded and headed out to the Colorado State Fair, the last big show for us this year. :wave:


----------



## GingersMaMa (Aug 4, 2011)

Have fun ! And good luck !!! :leap:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Have lots of fun! Hope you do well


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Have a great time! I hope you do well!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Good luck! :thumb: Hope you win lots!! We are headed down there on Sat for the Dairy Goat Show!! :leap: :clap:


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

Good luck everyone! Can't wait to see your ribbons and pics!
:leap: :hi5: :clap:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Thanks. We had a really long show but it was great. We got two first two seconds and a third. Then we ended with The grand champion doe. She was the oldest goat in the show also. She was 9 years old


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

Wow!! Congrats!!!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS :stars: :wahoo:


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

That's AWESOME!!! Says a lot about a doe when she holds up so well even at 9 years of age! Hope she got lots of goodies!!!!   :clap: :hi5:


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

That's fantastic! Congratulations! :stars: Love it that age isn't slowing your girl down!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Congrats!! That is great! Were you able to get any pics?


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

HoosierShadow said:


> Congrats!! That is great! Were you able to get any pics?


 My daughter took pictures, but she took them when she left. I took a couple with my cell phone, I will see if I can get it loaded here.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Love to see pics.... :thumb:


----------

